

Are air applications being considered by Y Combinator for the startup program? - mindsetlabs

Hi my name is Lavon Woods and I wonder if YCombinator would accept a startup that is more of a software (AIR) based startup as appose to a website application, because there are so many web based application startups?
======
pg
We'd consider startups using any technology, so long as it's the right way to
deliver something people want.

~~~
mindsetlabs
Ok great, how do you know if your YCombinator application was received? Or is
it just no news means you were not considered? just curious, I know its still
early...

